# hello



## orkneylad (Sep 14, 2008)

hi all. im orkneylad. working on a fishing boat the aspire II BH439. any question feel free to ask


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Orkneylad and a warm welcome to SN on your first posting. Enjoy the site and bon voyage and good catches.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## sam-372 (May 14, 2007)

aspire still in ork or get sold?


----------

